# Autodesk student version



## EM_PS (Jan 18, 2008)

My Windows Vista woes. . . yes, my old reliable LDD 2000i version does not like windows vista at all - so as i am still a student, i picked up the base version of autocad 2008, student version @ reasonable price. It works fine, but does anyone have any cheater knowledge of defeating the gay "Autodesk Educational Product" banner :f_115m_e45d7af: that completely encircles the border of every printout you do with it?

I do have virtual PC installed on my machine, so can actually run my older LDD thru that w/ XP as the o/s, but its slow &amp; cumbersome, and tricky to maneuver file locations from the actual pc &amp; the virtual pc program.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 26, 2008)

Question retracted - figgered it out

ldtimer:


----------

